# Happy 12th birthday



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala aka Balien zu Treuen Händen SchH3 AWD1 FH2 CGC B/HOT


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Vala!Demand steak tonight


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

What a beautiful face. Please share tips on keeping her healthy and active at that age.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Raw fed, exercise and genetics.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy B-day Vala!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Vala!!

You look fantastic!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:


Happy 12th Birthday to the very beautiful Vala!! Don't forget to collect on some extra spoiling today!! :smile2:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday- such a beautiful dog looks like my boy that past on many years ago!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 12th Birthday Vala!Have a great year.


----------

